# Welche Bezeichnung hat der Com 1 Port ?

## denic

Suche dringend nach dem /dev/... Eintrag für den

Com1 Port !

Danke im vorraus.

----------

## format c:

Ich glaube das ist:

/dev/ttyS0

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

jup, issa.. /dev/ttyS*

----------

